# Carlson's Coyote Choke Tube



## jvanluyn (Oct 17, 2014)

Has anyone given this a try? On the package it is labeled as a "Great Turkey Choke". It is advertised as having devastating patterns out past 70 yards, but theres no way Ill take that long of a shot on a gobbler. I grabbed one from the bargain cave at Cabelas for $25, reg $45. I fully intend to get out and pattern it in the next week or so, but I figured i would see if any of you had any experience with it. It will be used in my Stoeger M3500.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Most likely work but do not expect exceptional patterns, probably pretty open to handle larger shot. 70 yards :lol:


----------



## jvanluyn (Oct 17, 2014)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Most likely work but do not expect exceptional patterns, probably pretty open to handle larger shot. 70 yards :lol:


According to Cabelas page, the restriction for the Beretta/Benelli Mobil Choke is 0.660. I have the factory turkey choke that cam with the M3500, and I also have a Mossberg 835 with the factory turkey choke that I intend to pattern as well to see what my best option is.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

jvanluyn said:


> According to Cabelas page, the restriction for the Beretta/Benelli Mobil Choke is 0.660. I have the factory turkey choke that cam with the M3500, and I also have a Mossberg 835 with the factory turkey choke that I intend to pattern as well to see what my best option is.


Wow thats surprising. If thats the case get some Win LongBeard XR in 6s and your most likely good to go to 45 yards.


----------



## jvanluyn (Oct 17, 2014)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Wow thats surprising. If thats the case get some Win LongBeard XR in 6s and your most likely good to go to 45 yards.



I have some left over turkey loads that Im going to use for patterning. I believe they are Winchester double x #5's. I have enough of them to pattern 2 guns with 3 chokes. So Ill have 3 options to choose from when alls said and done.


----------



## jvanluyn (Oct 17, 2014)

Well the coyote choke wasnt as impressive as I had hoped. It put up a pretty good pattern at 20 yards, but the factory turkey choke that came with the gun was a little better. The coyote choke had a couple small holes in the center of the pattern that I would prefer not to have. My real worry is that at 30 yards the pattern was not very good at all. I didnt shoot the coyote choke or the mossy 835 further than 20 yds as I figured the m3500 factory turkey choke was the best at 20yds, but not great in my opinion at 30, why would the others be any better? Ill try to get a couple pictures up and see if you have any opinion of words of advice.


----------



## jvanluyn (Oct 17, 2014)

M3500 with coyote choke


----------



## jvanluyn (Oct 17, 2014)

M3500 with factory turkey choke


----------



## jvanluyn (Oct 17, 2014)

Mossy 835 with factory turkey choke


----------



## jvanluyn (Oct 17, 2014)

All are on 18"x24" at 20yds


----------



## Copper pickerel (Sep 12, 2014)

It looks to me that it is going to be to open of a pattern and will be ineffective if you have to shoot over 20 yards. But I prefer a tight patternWhat size shot are you using? It looks like #7's. I know it's probably not but it looks a little to small.


----------



## jvanluyn (Oct 17, 2014)

3.5" #6 winchesters is what I had left over. I'm out now, so I'm not sure what I'll be buying next. I know if I buy different ammo my pattern could be completely different so to save time, money and my shoulder, I was thinking of buying the same shells but in 3" #5s.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Seriously buy some 3 inch Longbeard and be prepared to be amazed.


----------



## jvanluyn (Oct 17, 2014)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Seriously buy some 3 inch Longbeard and be prepared to be amazed.


Well now that I'm out of turkey shells I just might have to. Should I take a few out and see what they do on paper or do you think I'll be ok without it?


----------



## Mr. Botek (Mar 15, 2011)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Seriously buy some 3 inch Longbeard and be prepared to be amazed.


Agree, and yes, pattern them.


----------



## Copper pickerel (Sep 12, 2014)

I use to use 00 buck shot when I first started hunting turkey's. I did not know the there was a shot restriction. Ever since I have used #5 nitros.


----------



## ohhiitznik (Jul 15, 2010)

I use Kent diamond 6s 3.5 2 oz. They pattern great to 45 yards out of my Indian creek turkey choke. You may need to invest in a better choke. Those patterns are piss poor. Try some nitro turkey or Kent shot and see if your gun likes them. if they stay open get yourself a high end choke and try again.my Indian creek is an amazing pattern and I recommend them. Its about 70$ but worth it. You'll wish you spent the extra 30$ if you miss a Gobbler.


----------



## jvanluyn (Oct 17, 2014)

ohhiitznik said:


> I use Kent diamond 6s 3.5 2 oz. They pattern great to 45 yards out of my Indian creek turkey choke. You may need to invest in a better choke. Those patterns are piss poor. Try some nitro turkey or Kent shot and see if your gun likes them. if they stay open get yourself a high end choke and try again.my Indian creek is an amazing pattern and I recommend them. Its about 70$ but worth it. You'll wish you spent the extra 30$ if you miss a Gobbler.



That all sounds well and good, but I dont have the money to go high end on the choke and be able to buy a bunch of ammo to see what works best. Ill probably buy some of the Longbeard xr's, as they seem to be highly recommended and they get great reviews from everything Ive read, do a little patterning and hope for the best.


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

If you're taking the time to pattern like that, I'd step it back to at least 30 yards. I just don't think you're going to see enough of a difference at 20 yards....


----------



## jvanluyn (Oct 17, 2014)

Lamarsh said:


> If you're taking the time to pattern like that, I'd step it back to at least 30 yards. I just don't think you're going to see enough of a difference at 20 yards....



I had planned on 20, 30 & 40 yards, but the patterns werent looking great to me so i just cut it short. Ill probably end up getting 2 boxes of the Winchester Longbeards and patterning all 3 of my options at 20, 30 & 40. Ill still have 11 shells left if I use 1 for each gun/choke combo at each distance. When is payday again?


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

jvanluyn said:


> I had planned on 20, 30 & 40 yards, but the patterns werent looking great to me so i just cut it short. Ill probably end up getting 2 boxes of the Winchester Longbeards and patterning all 3 of my options at 20, 30 & 40. Ill still have 11 shells left if I use 1 for each gun/choke combo at each distance. When is payday again?


Right on. I'm surprised you had crappy patterns at 30 yards with different loads. Were you using a turkey choke? I'd be annoyed with my shotgun if it wasn't patterning well with anything past 20 yards while using a turkey choke....


----------



## jvanluyn (Oct 17, 2014)

Lamarsh said:


> Right on. I'm surprised you had crappy patterns at 30 yards with different loads. Were you using a turkey choke? I'd be annoyed with my shotgun if it wasn't patterning well with anything past 20 yards while using a turkey choke....


The 3 options I had were:

1. Stoeger M3500 with a Carlsons coyote choke(says it is a great turkey choke on the package). Found one in the bargain cave for $25 so I scooped it up.

2. M3500 with the factory turkey choke

3. Mossberg 835 with factory turkey choke

After looking at some pictures of patterns other people have, I may have been expecting too much. Ill just have to see how the longbeards do and just know the limits of my equipment when I hit the woods. Heres to hoping Im and incredible natural turkey caller.


----------



## Mr. Botek (Mar 15, 2011)

I saved some cash last year by testing at 25 and 40yds.


----------



## jvanluyn (Oct 17, 2014)

Mr. Botek said:


> I saved some cash last year by testing at 25 and 40yds.


:idea: genius!


----------



## Mr. Botek (Mar 15, 2011)

Not really, just cheap. 
As mentioned, my rationale was most combinations will look somewhat decent and similar at 20, but just another 5yrds differences will start showing. 
I had three tubes with two loads to check. After all combinations at 25 I was able to eliminate one tube and one load. A move out to 40, two shots and I was done. 

Good luck!


----------



## skinl19 (Feb 15, 2012)

I tested my 835 this morning with both the Carlson Coyote and Truglo chokes using LB 3 inch #6. The Coyote actually tested pretty well. At 26.5 yards the Coyote put 274 pellets in a 10" circle while the Truglo averaged 288 with a high of 308.

Moving back to 35 yards the Coyote had 182 and the Truglo edged it slightly at 192. I tried the Coyote with the 3 inch #5 LB at 35 yards and had 154 in the circle.


----------

